
Show HN: Sakura - a minimal classless css theme. Just drop it in and done. - oxalorg
https://github.com/oxalorg/sakura
======
oxalorg
So I just released `v1.0.0` of my classless css theme "sakura" and thought I'd
share it with you guys.

 _What is it?_ : It's a set of default css styles applied directly to HTML
elements without needing to use classes.

Just drop in `sakura.css` to any webpage and go from ugly looking 1900's
website/plain html sites to a pretty modern website in literally 0 seconds. No
need to change HTML of the page.

I made this to bootstrap small websites quickly without having to add a ton of
classes from the regular css frameworks.

Demo:
[https://oxal.org/projects/sakura/demo/](https://oxal.org/projects/sakura/demo/)
(click on "toggle" on top of the page)

------
mzehrer
This follows the idea of the (now aged) W3C core styles :
[https://www.w3.org/StyleSheets/Core/Overview.html](https://www.w3.org/StyleSheets/Core/Overview.html)

------
pause_break
#4a4a4a... Why is off-black text on white backgrounds so popular with
designers? Darken this and the whole theme becomes even easier on the eyes

~~~
detaro
This and the button style (which to me don't look enough like buttons to be
100% clearly identifiable) would be my criticisms as well. Other than that it
looks nice.

~~~
oxalorg
Thanks. Author here, could you please expand on

    
    
      which to me don't look enough like buttons
    

Perhaps I could add some sort of 3d effect/animation on button:hover.

~~~
detaro
I just looked at the demo again and it is only the <input type=… buttons that
(since they have no extra styling compared to the other inputs?) don't stand
out enough, when I imagine the <button type=… ones next to a form they look
fine. (I personally like a 3D-effect on buttons, but that's really a matter of
taste and doesn't always fit the other elements)

------
fiatjaf
I like it.

Shameless plug:
[https://github.com/websitesfortrello/classless](https://github.com/websitesfortrello/classless)

~~~
corobo
Your forms show up a little broken[1]

[1] [https://i.imgsir.com/1kPY.png](https://i.imgsir.com/1kPY.png)

------
kbr
I like how there are no classes, that's how I personally like CSS.

Shameless plug: I'm the author of a similar library, with a minimal amount of
classes, but it offers more functionality (a grid, components, navigation,
etc).

[http://usewing.ml](http://usewing.ml)

~~~
mattbgates
You changed it up a bit, but it is like a cousin to the Skeleton framework.
Anyways, every project I do gets a new CSS framework just to keep things
interesting for my users and myself... I don't use the same one twice. I'm
particular in what and how I choose a user-interface, and this framework is
definitely on my list.

~~~
kbr
Yup, Skeleton is the main inspiration, Wing just provides a bit more: it uses
flexbox, has a minimal grid system (one class), and navigation + card
components.

I like the idea of not using the same CSS framework, it seems pretty cool, and
you can quickly learn about which one suits you best.

Glad to see Wing is on your list :D

~~~
mattbgates
It's all about learning new things... if I keep using the same one over and
over, than I'm sure I'd be great at it, but its the same code. And every CSS
framework has a unique look that offers something new and different.

I also think it helps give the creators a bit more exposure too for their work
and I'm sure it is just as exciting for you to see what kind of designs people
come up with using your framework.

I tend to love the "minimalistic" look of frameworks. KISS.

~~~
kbr
Yup, getting exposed to a variety of new things is great, you learn a lot, and
have a lot of different styles.

I agree, and thank you for helping creators get exposure for their work. I'm
sure it makes their day when someone uses their framework, and it sure does
for me :)

Minimalistic frameworks FTW! I don't like the ones where there are a ton of
classes to learn, or when they are complex (like ".o-s-c-3-4").

------
meagher
Cool! First time I have heard of such a thing, but makes complete sense!

~~~
oxalorg
Thanks. I'm glad you liked it ^_^

------
jlebrech
yes, this is how we should do things.

we also need react components to make official HTML markup look modern without
needing to add classes or wrap things with divs.

also maybe extend inputs a bit, such as have a type='slider' for example.

------
wayn3
I like it.

